# SeaMonkey?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've started using SeaMonkey browser off and on, trying to get used to it and see if it's worth it. I do not hate it. I'll keep test driving it. 

It's based on mozilla (Firefox), but I haven't used it enough to explain differences or to make final judgement. 

(I usually use Opera, but it's starting to get bloated)

Here is the intro on the SeaMonkey project homepage


> The SeaMonkey project is a community effort to develop the SeaMonkey all-in-one internet application suite (see below). Such a software suite was previously made popular by Netscape and Mozilla, and the SeaMonkey project continues to develop and deliver high-quality updates to this concept. Containing an Internet browser, email & newsgroup client with an included web feed reader, HTML editor, IRC chat and web development tools, SeaMonkey is sure to appeal to advanced users, web developers and corporate users.
> Under the hood, SeaMonkey uses much of the same Mozilla source code which powers such successful siblings as Firefox, Thunderbird, Camino, Sunbird and Miro. Legal backing is provided by the Mozilla Foundation.


Has anyone else been using it and formed an opinion (good or bad) ?


----------

